# Shrunken Heads



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Now it's time for the skin. AKA latex. 

Tape on a string for easy drying.

I just dunk em, remove most the excess to not be wastefull, but I like a little running and dripping to add to the look. 1 layer is typically enough, but I like to reinforce the lip area with a second coat to prevent tearing when I start sewing. 



Now, spray on, or sponge on some oil based stain, and wipe off, getting the color you want. 

(this is the one that I was complaining in the other thread turned out too dark for my taste, specifically because I left it on too long to take this picture...)



Now then. Sewing the mouth shut. 

You'll want some leatherworking needles from the leather section of your Craft store. The BIG curved needle, specifically. 

I won't sugar coat it, this next part can be difficult, and I've stabbed myself more than I care to admit. I've actually taken to using pliers to pull the needle through. 

But, sew up the mouth how you would like. And go to town decorating it to your heart's desire. 

For 'stitching' the eyes, I superglue in grains of rice with a pair of tweezers. 

Adding on hair is done with yet more latex. This is a hair extention. I'll be getting some loose hair from a salon as well, to give me a little more freedom with how it looks.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

This is awesome, very nice job...ill be making some very soon!

did you add any paint before you dunked them in the latex?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent job!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Really nice job.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shattered said:


> This is awesome, very nice job...ill be making some very soon!
> 
> did you add any paint before you dunked them in the latex?


Good eye, but no, I normally don't. 

The ones hanging in the pic there with the wet latex were made using some "earth tones" Model Magic I picked up by accident. I was curious whether it would make a difference, as well. The difference on the end product was negligable, if any. 

That said, I would think a REALLY bright green coupled with less stain might give a nice sickening tone. And if I ever have such a paint laying around, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> That said, I would think a REALLY bright green coupled with less stain might give a nice sickening tone. And if I ever have such a paint laying around, I'll give it a try.


Ok, i work at Michaels arts and crafts so i can get all the paint and clay for really cheap  Ill try the bright green, and ill post my results if it turns out good.


----------

